
Cal researchers build AI that can flag Twitter Propaganda - sahaskatta
https://www.wired.com/story/the-college-kids-doing-what-twitter-wont/
======
trophycase
"As fall semester kicked up, RoBhat hand-picked 100 Twitter accounts with
automated behavior to serve as “ground truth” data to train their model. They
picked accounts with several red flags: ones that joined the site, say, a
month prior but had tweeted 10,000 times, or ones that were followed by
thousands of other suspected bots. (“I no longer feel bad about how few
Twitter followers I have,” quips Bhat, follower count: 1,250.) They then added
those accounts’ followers into the “ground truth” set as well. They needed a
large number for their machine to analyze—6,000 in all."

Seems a little bit dubious to label followers as ground truth data.

